# MTB Marathon WM in Verviers (Belgien) am 12.08



## Trailspezi (31. Juli 2007)

Hallo Leute!

Wollte auf diesem wege mal fragen ob jemand am 12.08 in Verviers in Belgien
( kurz hinter aachen ) bei der Marathon WM den Profis hinterher jagt. Die Profis starten eine 1/4 Stunde vor den Amateuren. Streckenlänge 105 Km 3300 hm. Infos unter http://www.verviersmtb2007.be

Gruß Christoph


----------



## eatmydirt (1. August 2007)

Hi ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailspezi (7. August 2007)

Nur einer,sonst keiner?


----------



## Re-spekt (7. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Nur einer,sonst keiner?



Wir überlegen gerade !! 

könntest wenn du ein Team möchtest bei uns mit !! wenn´s passt !

stellt sich wohl bis Donnerstag raus !!


----------



## Re-spekt (10. August 2007)

leider wird das nichts - bin immer noch scharf erkältet von Duisburg !!

das ist ein schei.. !  er was ist mit     *trihill*  ??

http://www.trihill.de/


----------



## Trailspezi (12. August 2007)

Hallo Leute wollte mal wissen wer von euch auch ein paar mal heute auf der Strecke gestorben ist. Das ist mit Abstand das heftigste MTB Rennen was ich gefahren bin. In Deutschland würde man so etwas nicht genemigt bekommen ( beziehe mich generell auf Rennen in Belgien z.B. Theux und Malmedy) Downhillpassagen die man hierzulande nur mit Protektoren fahren würde.
Willingen ist dagegen sowiso nur Kindergeburtstag (das ist nicht übertrieben) Christoph Sauser ist dort mit einem fast 24er Schnitt durchgepflugt, einfach unglaublich!!!  

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Re-spekt (12. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Downhillpassagen die man hierzulande nur mit Protektoren fahren würde.
> Willingen ist dagegen sowiso nur Kindergeburtstag (das ist nicht übertrieben) Christoph Sauser ist dort mit einem fast 24er Schnitt durchgepflugt, einfach unglaublich!!!
> 
> Gruß Christoph



da bin ich ja froh das wir nicht hin sind ! bin immer noch nicht ganz fit - (immer noch rotznase) - aber ab dienstg  -erneuert !

beziehst du das nur auf die Downhill Passagen oder auch Uphill !
das Risiko beim Downhill liegt mir auch nicht gerade - aber alles andere wäre genau mein Ding !!! muß ich für nächstes Jahr wissen !!

schön das du durch bist ! glückwunsch !


----------



## Milass (13. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte mal wissen wer von euch auch ein paar mal heute auf der Strecke gestorben ist. Das ist mit Abstand das heftigste MTB Rennen was ich gefahren bin. In Deutschland würde man so etwas nicht genemigt bekommen ( beziehe mich generell auf Rennen in Belgien z.B. Theux und Malmedy) Downhillpassagen die man hierzulande nur mit Protektoren fahren würde.
> Willingen ist dagegen sowiso nur Kindergeburtstag (das ist nicht übertrieben) Christoph Sauser ist dort mit einem fast 24er Schnitt durchgepflugt, einfach unglaublich!!!
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Gibts Bilder von den Stellen? (nein es gibt keine auf der page)


----------



## Trailspezi (13. August 2007)

Alles andere ist auch nicht ohne! Uphill vom Feinsten, schwer zu fahren da ca.180 Profis vor dir dort langgefahren sind.Oft ziemlich steinig,glatt musst beim Hochfahren die optimale Spur finden, viele Singletrails, technisch das Schwerste was ich bisher gefahren bin. Du hast keine Zeit dich zu erholen da du beim downhill immer hellwach sein musst. Habe mich übrigens 2 mal schwer abgeledert. Aber nur Fleichwunden am Knie, zum Glück keine Brüche!!!

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Trailspezi (13. August 2007)

@Milass

Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Tut mir leid! Musst nächstes Jahr in Theux oder Malmedy starten, dann weisst du was ich meine.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## Re-spekt (13. August 2007)

so schlimm ? ne - ich möcht sport machen - erschöpft bis zum kotzen ist kein problem doch körperliche unversehrtheit steht im vordergrund - sonst ist der nächste termin doch auch in gefahr ! dank für die info. 

P.S. außerdem sind 15min. Abstand zu den Lizensfahrern zuviel Vorsprung, den kann man selbst bei erstklassiger Kondition gepaart mit Motivation nicht aufholen ! weiß nicht reichen da nicht auch 3-5 min. ????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailspezi (13. August 2007)

Musst dir die Zeiten der Profis mal anschauen da haben so gestandene Typen wie z.B. Frischknecht 53 min Rückstand auf Christoph Sauser und manche andere gute Fahrer einen Rückstand von 1 1/2 h. Da fragt man sich natürlich auch ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht.


----------



## East-B-iker (13. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Musst dir die Zeiten der Profis mal anschauen da haben so gestandene Typen wie z.B. Frischknecht 53 min Rückstand auf Christoph Sauser und manche andere gute Fahrer einen Rückstand von 1 1/2 h. Da fragt man sich natürlich auch ob das mit rechten Dingen zugeht.



Frischknecht hatte einen Platten und musste dann 5-6km zu Fuss zum nächsten Materialposten. Dort hatten die aber kein passendes Laufrad mehr da und mussten erst eins umbauen. Deswegen der Zeitverlust.

Gruss,
Alex


----------



## Trailspezi (13. August 2007)

@Alex

Hast Recht nach Kontrolle 1 wer er noch 4. nach der 2. nur noch 119. Da muss auf jeden Fall etwas passiert sein.

Gruß Christoph


----------



## BaSiS (13. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> Hallo Leute wollte mal wissen wer von euch auch ein paar mal heute auf der Strecke gestorben ist. Das ist mit Abstand das heftigste MTB Rennen was ich gefahren bin. In Deutschland würde man so etwas nicht genemigt bekommen ( beziehe mich generell auf Rennen in Belgien z.B. Theux und Malmedy) Downhillpassagen die man hierzulande nur mit Protektoren fahren würde.
> Willingen ist dagegen sowiso nur Kindergeburtstag (das ist nicht übertrieben) Christoph Sauser ist dort mit einem fast 24er Schnitt durchgepflugt, einfach unglaublich!!!
> 
> Gruß Christoph



das meinte der Titelverteiger
Näf über die WM-Marathonstrecke: 
»Die Strecke ist extrem schwierig mit ihren ständigen Richtungswechseln und ihrem ständigen Auf und Ab. Sie ist nicht sehr technisch, aber auch nie flach, man kann sich nirgends erholen. Das wird bestimmt eines der härtesten Marathonrennen, die es je gegeben hat.«

bei 4,5h kann sie so einfach nicht gewesen sein


----------



## Milass (15. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> @Milass
> 
> Kann ich dir nicht sagen. Tut mir leid! Musst nächstes Jahr in Theux oder Malmedy starten, dann weisst du was ich meine.
> 
> Gruß Christoph



Wie werd ich eigentlich als Lizenzfahrer gewertet? Angenommen ich gewinne das Rennen, bin ich dann MA Weltmeister in meiner AK?


----------



## Trailspezi (15. August 2007)

@Milass

Nach Altersklassen wurde nicht unterschieden. Man musste mindestens 19 Jahre alt sein um starten zu durfen. Den offiziellen WM-Startplatz wird ja vom BDR vergeben. Die offene Klasse ist 15 min nach den Profis gestartet obwohl der Gewinner dieser Klasse letztes Jahr noch WM gefahren ist. Ich denke mal wenn man so gut ist das man das Zeug hat um WM fahren zu können würde der BDR schon aufmerksam werden. Nur zum vergleich Weltmeister Sauser 4h 23min,
und der Gewinner der offenen Klasse 5h 14min. der mit der Zeit Platz 65 bei der WM verbucht hätte.

Gruß 

Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Milass (17. August 2007)

Trailspezi schrieb:


> @Milass
> 
> Nach Altersklassen wurde nicht unterschieden. Man musste mindestens 19 Jahre alt sein um starten zu durfen. Den offiziellen WM-Startplatz wird ja vom BDR vergeben. Die offene Klasse ist 15 min nach den Profis gestartet obwohl der Gewinner dieser Klasse letztes Jahr noch WM gefahren ist. Ich denke mal wenn man so gut ist das man das Zeug hat um WM fahren zu können würde der BDR schon aufmerksam werden. Nur zum vergleich Weltmeister Sauser 4h 23min,
> und der Gewinner der offenen Klasse 5h 14min. der mit der Zeit Platz 65 bei der WM verbucht hätte.
> ...



Dann muss ich eh noch 2 Jahre warten


----------

